# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  эмулятор 1с 8.2 для win server 2008 R2 sp 1 x64, помогите найти

## Кухар Владимир

*НАБОР ЛЕККАРСТВ (эмуляторы и патчи) для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО - пароль на архив: 1

 - версии платформы *Portable* или *RePack* не требуют лечения. Взять их можно *ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------


## dima4ka_63

Вот универсальный патч для 8.2 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/epz58jp2s?redirect

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 11 секунд_
для win server 2008 http://depositfiles.com/files/0xb75j18p

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 17 секунд_
для win 2003 http://depositfiles.com/files/bbk5ic420

----------


## Кухар Владимир

Попробую, спасибо

----------


## myxcyc

To Владимир:

Не скажете, у вас получилось? У меня такая же проблема.

----------


## dima4ka_63

уневерсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1с
http://depositfiles.com/files/fe12b2bs8
перезалил, а то некоторые жаловались что скачать не могут

----------


## Кухар Владимир

> To Владимир:
> 
> Не скажете, у вас получилось? У меня такая же проблема.


Да все получилось

----------


## bvn_kam

Доброго все времени суток, Обьясните для чего нужен "эмулятор 1с 8.2 для win server 2008 R2 sp 1 "

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Доброго все времени суток, Обьясните для чего нужен "эмулятор 1с 8.2 для win server 2008 R2 sp 1 "


Что бы дядькам из 1С не платить за программы:)

----------


## oleg_shkola

> уневерсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1с
> http://depositfiles.com/files/fe12b2bs8
> перезалил, а то некоторые жаловались что скачать не могут


Спасибо огромное))) - ВСЕ РАБОТАЕТ на win serv 2008!:)

----------


## NeSober

> Вот универсальный патч для 8.2 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/epz58jp2s?redirect
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 11 секунд_
> для win server 2008 http://depositfiles.com/files/0xb75j18p
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 17 секунд_
> для win 2003 http://depositfiles.com/files/bbk5ic420


Подскажите это эмулятор сетевого хаспа?

Заранее благодарен.

_Добавлено через 21 час 14 минут 0 секунд_
Ребят, перезалейте универсальный пожалуйста

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Ребят, перезалейте универсальный пожалуйста


Универсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1С

Скачать с Letitbit
Скачать с Depositfiles 

 Установка: 
 Из архива который вы скачали запускаем файл 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe, открывается окно выбора, там выбираем файл (backbas.dll) который по умолчанию находится в папке bin путь к ней C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.219\bin (если релиз другой, ну например 8.2.13.000 то адес папки будет C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.000\bin ну и т.д.)

----------


## -Ze-

Воспользовался unipatch. Система Windows Server 2008 R2. Периодически в разных местах вылетает "Ключ не обнаружен", 1С закрывается. Кто-то сталкивался с подобным? Как решали?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Воспользовался unipatch. Система Windows Server 2008 R2. Периодически в разных местах вылетает "Ключ не обнаружен", 1С закрывается. Кто-то сталкивался с подобным? Как решали?


Для Windows Server 2008 есть другой способ, на первой странице ссылки есть!

----------


## -Ze-

Пишет, что "Файл не найден". Есть возможность получить этот "способ"? :)

_Добавлено через 18 минут 52 секунды_
Операционная система 64-х битная, если это важно для этого "способа".

----------


## dima4ka_63

для win server 2008 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/kyp0smqr1
Для 64х битной как раз

----------

Bob_1991 (06.02.2014), domestic (18.11.2011), krepver (03.05.2012), r12z (19.08.2012)

----------


## -Ze-

Большое спасибо, сейчас буду пробовать.

----------


## Cyr

для Web-клиента с клиент-серверной 8.2 универсальный патч не подходит?
у меня выскакивает, что ключ не найдён.

----------


## lancaster7679

> Универсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1С


а этот патч у кого нибудь в терминалке на WinXP заработал И?

----------


## Andresito

Перезалейте плиз сылки битые

----------


## Chernoburka

Добрый день . А можно еще раз сылочку на универсальный патч разместить И? ату там уже нет ничего

----------


## lsd_777

тут инструкция!!!!!

----------


## Chernoburka

Будьте добры еще раз перезалить эмулятор я не успел скачать ;) Или пожалуйста скиньте на почту chernoburka_lis@mail.ru для win server 2008

----------


## stempo

Такого файла не существует, доступ к нему ограничен или он был удален из-за нарушения авторских прав. 
:(

----------


## lsd_777

> Такого файла не существует, доступ к нему ограничен или он был удален из-за нарушения авторских прав. 
> :(


Вам сюда

----------

alteke (04.07.2012), Casp77 (24.10.2012), IluxaXP (20.05.2012), zba (12.07.2012)

----------


## alex2013

Большое спасибо за инфу! Поставил все на 8.2.14.528 и все гуд! фуф)

----------


## 4exob

А как насчет Linux версии, кто нибудь знает как поломать?

----------


## Behemoth13

Плиииз перезалейте эмуль для wserver 2003 x32 1c.8.2.
Буду очень благодарен.
Или на мыло qdrag@mail.ru.

----------


## suite

Да, очень бы хотелось получить рабочую ссыль на эмулятор. Заранее спасибо

----------


## xNick81x

Эмуль-то есть.. и все хорошо, но есть одно "Но".. На букву "Г".. ))) Хочу запустить сервер 1с Предприятия х64 - не обнаруживает лицензии.. х86 запускается и работает без проблем. У самого 64-х разрядная система, понятное дело х86 работает, но хотелось бы оттестить бы и х64. Никто не знает, как?.. ;) спасибо.

----------


## hedgehogelez

Поделись пожалуйста очень нужен никак не найду универсальный эмулятор...

----------


## quick

Можно еще проще, поставить virtualbox, в нем WinXP и эмулятор, а по сети раздать ключ. Преимущество в том что можно на сервере поднять несколько копий виртуалки при нехватке лицензии. Да и потом легче перенести например на linux.

----------


## lsd_777

> Можно еще проще, поставить virtualbox, в нем WinXP и эмулятор, а по сети раздать ключ. Преимущество в том что можно на сервере поднять несколько копий виртуалки при нехватке лицензии. Да и потом легче перенести например на linux.


Тут раздают дампы на 500 юзеров, так что этого за глаза думаю!

----------


## STRDEX

+1, очень надо.

----------


## nikitozzztm

> +1, очень надо.


Всем у кого не ставиться - посмотрите ЗДЕСЬ: я подробно описал последовательность действий.

----------


## jurid

Доброго дня!
Уточнение для всех, кто мучается, возможно у вас такой же случай:
Мне нужен был только запуск локального клиента 1С 8.2.14.540 на виртуальной машине Windows 2008 Server R2 SP1,
пробовал ставить эмуляторы с разных источников, по инструкции всё получалось, в группе системных устройств как положено появлялся Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator, а в группе Контроллеров USB - Alladin HASP Key, Alladin USB Key. Но при этом 1С упорно продолжала просить ключ!
А проблема решилась просто - нужно обязательно в конце установить менеджер лицензий (HASP LM), даже несмотря на то что вам не нужен этот ключ по сети!

----------


## gribo

на w8 x64 не пашет...

----------


## jurid

> на w8 x64 не пашет...


я ставил именно на w8 x64
(из этого архива: http://files.mail.ru/B7AB66E8A52549EB9F3C4A45066FEF57)
и ещё: если потом отключить тестовый режим на w8, то после перезагрузки эмуляция не работает (не монтируются в устройствах Alladin HASP Key, Alladin USB Key), одинэса не находит ключ

----------


## a.kuryanov

грухнули оттуда. перезальёте, народ?

----------


## jurid

http://files.mail.ru/97965F2D07F6433AACD97C9900BD2FDD

----------


## Funtik45

да работает

----------


## alex-media

эмулятор 1с 8.2 для win server 2008 R2 sp 1 x64, помогите найти... а то все ссылки уже мертвые...

----------


## jurid

На несколько сообщений назад - рабочая ссылка на mail

----------


## mzelensky

Доброго времени суток!
Нужен эмулятор для WinServer 2012 (с дампами для сервер и клиентского приложения).

Есть такое вообще в природе?

----------


## jurid

http://rghost.ru/private/50308905/03...39214f49b2cf72

----------

alex125it (21.11.2013), allex32111 (10.01.2014), goofy (24.02.2014), Slepneff (13.01.2014), Starhe (27.03.2014), xinex (22.12.2013)

----------


## pristavkin

эмулятор 1с 8.2 для win server 2008 R2 sp 1 x32, помогите найти... а то все ссылки уже мертвые...
или на pristavkin@mail.ru

----------


## butcher34608

Остался у кого нибудь эмулятор под 2008И?

----------


## Ukei

> Остался у кого нибудь эмулятор под 2008И?


 - В шапке темы посмотрите.

----------

